# Punto GT Clean



## tom_snelling (Feb 5, 2007)

Havent used any particular cleaning products, might be investing in some soon though. Any recommendations?


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

That looks a lot more interesting than the bay on my old standard one


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks cracking... nice front mount intercooler too... i had heard these were quite easy to make quick !?


----------



## tom_snelling (Feb 5, 2007)

Indeed, you can be looking at 170bhp per tonne ish for about £250 worth of mods.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking very good - if you can keep it that clean I don't think you need any particular products. If it gets grubby AG Engine & Machine Cleaner is good, as is a 1:4 mix of Megs APC. :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

bet you get some right heat soak of that filter don't you??


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks nice. Poorboys wheel sealant on the rocker, solid boost hose and polished bits as this product copes with high temps better than a regular wax. 303 protectant on all plastics and silicone and keep your eye on that dodgy rocker gasket as im sure your aware. The mess starts when they start leaking.


----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

hiya tom mate how you doing?
ill have a chat with ya if i see you out maybe, i use lots of stuff on the paint and engine of mine so cn compare notes


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That is one busy looking engine bay, nice and clean though.


----------

